# Southbelt Spectacular Cookoff



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope to see some of y'all out there again this year!!! :birthday2

*Cookoff date set, location changed*​
​
The South Belt annual cookoff will be held​
this year at Tom Bass Park, located off Beltway​
8 near Highway 288, April 18 through 22.​
The change of location was necessary due to​
the construction of the community building at​
the El Franco Lee Park.​
The first of three planning meetings will be​
Tuesday, Jan. 30, at 6:30 p.m at the Kirkmont​
MUD building, at the corner of Blackhawk and​
Hall Road.​
For additional information, call Linda Arnone​
at 281-484-4325.​
Jeff


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Maybe we can Badhabit out there to cook this year.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Maybe we can Badhabit out there to cook this year.


Dats possible, gotta see if the pit is available.....


----------

